# Postmates!



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

How does anybody justify picking up orders when there’s no payment listed on the offer? That’s bonkers.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I did one order. Then I deleted the app. **** Postmates!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I did 10 orders with them. My highest was 8 bucks. It was not worth it .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

poomates


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Don't worry.
Uber will fix Postmates.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Postmates is the bottom of the barrel. I tried to do 2 orders just to see what it was like and decided to take 2 crappy orders. I say “tried” because the First was a Wendy’s who refused to accept their card because the manager told me they have too hard a time collecting payment from them and the second was a pizza place who told me to GTFO with their card! After that I just deleted the app! :roflmao:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Postmates is the bottom of the barrel. I tried to do 2 orders just to see what it was like and decided to take 2 crappy orders. I say "tried" because the First was a Wendy's who refused to accept their card because the manager told me they have too hard a time collecting payment from them and the second was a pizza place who told me to GTFO with their card! After that I just deleted the app! :roflmao:


Haha! I took one a few months ago because I could take it on my motorcycle. I still haven't bothered to cash out the $6.26.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I do Postmates. Yeah it sux. But are the other gigs great or very good? No! 

Here in south Florida all the other delivery services are not accepting new drivers so I do it. I usually do Postmates at dinner and Lyft on DF to stay within my area and make it work for me.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I only take bonus offers. All others I accept the request then cancel, otherwise it will keep sending the same request, this solves that problem quickly for everyone including the customer. 

"Sorry, your order of lemonade and 5 small fries from chick fil a order at restaurant ( yeah right ) has been cancelled." Walk down to the grocery store and get a rotisserie chicken to feed your poor ass kids you goddamn idiot.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> otherwise it will keep sending the same request, this solves that problem quickly for everyone including the customer.


Dumbest shit ever, I just rejected this lousy offer 3 minutes ago, I'm not changing my mind.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> I do Postmates. Yeah it sux. But are the other gigs great or very good? No!
> 
> Here in south Florida all the other delivery services are not accepting new drivers so I do it. I usually do Postmates at dinner and Lyft on DF to stay within my area and make it work for me.


Everybody (including Bite Squad) is roughly 6000% better.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> Yeah it sux. But are the other gigs great or very good? No!


Bitcoin looks like a good gig. Looks like, it'll be a great gig for the next few years, until the bear cycle.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The pay on postmates is now painfully less than zer0. 30 cents a mile in my market, of course only 1 out of 3 miles is paid, so for 10 cents a mile you can lose money driving a Prius on postmates.

Like the other driver said most driving gigs aren't hiring now due to the huge surplus of drivers after the $600 pandemic unemployment ran out.

Without any other options I've had some bonus orders that paid over $10. Really nothing much above that. A whole day on postmates if there's seriously nothing better to do, is about $70. It's like doing day labor using your car.


----------

